# What is a Fully mounted saddle?



## SophieLee (Jan 7, 2010)

Just a quick question. I have heard people use this term alot but im not sure what it is? Any help? ANd what is the difference between a fully mounted and a saddle that isnt mounted?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

A fully mounted saddle is one which comes with stirrup leathers, irons and girth. Unmounted saddles do not come with mounts, meaning you need to buy them seperately.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

Kayty is right. Of course they refer to English or Australian rather then Western saddles.


----------



## SophieLee (Jan 7, 2010)

Okay thankyou! yeah i was just wondering. I ride in australian stock saddles and everything. Its just i saw for sale ads on saddles and it was saying stuff about "fully mounted" etc.


----------



## SophieLee (Jan 7, 2010)

Okay thanks. That cleared everything up!


----------

